# Marine Corps



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Its the Marine Corps Birthday tomorrow &#8230;.To all my Fellow Marines----Happy Birthday and Semper Fi------------------------------------------------SKIP USMC "66---69"*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*Semper* *fidelis! **As a lifetime member of the Sons of American Veterans, I salute you, Skip, and all members of the U.S. Marines.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The youngest member of our family in the Marines (R) and his father from years ago. Happy 243rd !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Was just reading about the history of the Marine Corps, great read. Started in 1775.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday Marines!. Glad you could join the party. United States Army- 14 June 1775.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THANK the Father and his son for me Don for serving with the Marines --------------Semper Fi Brothers-------------svb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I did Skip. The son ( my nephew) is at Pendleton now. His Father ( my BIL) is chief of police in Lake Havasu City AZ. 
I believe I saw a tear in Dads eye when I gave him your message. 
He sends a Thank you for your service and a Semper Fi back to you.


----------

